# Plaster vs concrete ceilings



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Most interior ceilings were Gypsum plaster.
Exterior soffits ( ceilings ) were cement plaster.
Plaster would be softer than cement.
Both would sound about the same when knocked on.
What is the finish surface ?
What color is the finish surface ?


----------



## erikjscott (Jul 24, 2015)

It is a new apartment I just purchased. Trying to get popcorn ceilings removed and recessed lighting put in. Contractor hasn't seen the place in person yet (Because I am in contract - haven't closed yet), but he said popcorn ceilings were usually used on cement ceilings and recessed lighting might not be possible. Picture has track lighting which makes me think that it is cement, unless the previous owner just didn't want to deal with having electric installed for the lighting.

This is the ceiling:


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If it is a condo / apartment it could very well be a cement ceiling.

If a privet residence not very likely to be cement plaster.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Where is it, how many floors is it & when was it built?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

erikjscott said:


> ....he said popcorn ceilings were usually used on cement ceilings...



Also used on drywall when they don't want to spend the time and money to make the ceiling visibly flat and smooth.


----------

